# trigger finger



## jbagsic (Mar 24, 2008)

what cpt code to use? 20550?


----------



## elenax (Mar 25, 2008)

If the release was done through an* incision* try *26055*; "The physician makes an incision in a tendon sheath to release tension in the tendon. (For example, *this procedure would be performed to relieve trigger finger*.) The physician incises the skin overlying the tendon and dissects to the tendon sheath The sheath is incised lengthwise. The incision is sutured in layers.


----------



## jbagsic (Mar 25, 2008)

the procedure note looks like " injected finger w/ X. patient tolerated procedure well. " dx is trigger finger.


----------



## elenax (Mar 26, 2008)

if injection was done then you can use 20550 or 20551.  I'm more inclined to the 'origin' (20551). Anyway in both procedures the physician identifies the injection site by *'X'*.

hope this helps!


----------



## jbagsic (Mar 26, 2008)

thank you very much!


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Mar 27, 2008)

I looked in the index for trigger finger and it reads 26055...hope this helps


jbagsic said:


> what cpt code to use? 20550?


----------



## vikii (Oct 6, 2008)

*Injection code 20550*

What is the proper way to code a bilateral 20550 for medicare (current/Palmetto) payment? Modifier 50 is not allowed. When mod 59 is appended it is denied as inclusive.

Thank you,

vikii


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 6, 2008)

*Trigger finger*

I would code with the appropriate digit modifier FA through F9 and then you shouldn't need the 59 with this.


----------



## vikii (Oct 14, 2008)

*Cpt 20550*

In this case 20550 is being reported for Podiatry services injected to the "sinus tarsi" bilateral & sometimes more than once on the same foot. 

When billed previously to NHIC  as 20550 X # injected was paid??? 

Thanks


----------



## nettiemallett@hotmail.com (Feb 16, 2017)

*Trigger Finger procedure done in the office*

Hi,

Could someone help me in knowing how to correctly code a trigger finger procedure done in the office?  CPT code would be 20655, correct? and ICD-10 would be M65.3? depending on which finger it is, right? Do I bill for an E/M as well for that DOS?

Thank you so much for your help.


Nettie


----------



## generic808 (Feb 16, 2017)

nettiemallett@hotmail.com said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone help me in knowing how to correctly code a trigger finger procedure done in the office?  CPT code would be 20655, correct? and ICD-10 would be M65.3? depending on which finger it is, right? Do I bill for an E/M as well for that DOS?
> 
> ...



No, the code is 26055 and not 20655. And you only bill E/M for same day evaluation as procedure which I doubt it was. I'm sure there was an initial E/M visit to diagnose the trigger finger and to set up a surgery date. Also, you need more specificity in your Dx code M65.3. It would be M65.30 but there are digit specific codes M65.311-M65.359. I hope I made sense.


----------

